# parrucchiere di fiducia



## maxpower

How would you translate the expression 
"parrucchiere di fiducia"

meaning the hairdresser you always go to because you know you can trust him?  "Trustworthy" sounds a bit too formal for a semi-ironic expression like this one...


----------



## neuromatico

"Hairdresser", secondo me, è un po' fuori moda. È qualcosa che avrebbe detto mia madre trenta anni fa.
Al giorno d'oggi, il termine usato normalmente è "hair stylist". 

Quindi direi: "trusted hair stylist" oppure "trusted stylist".


----------



## maxpower

Really, "hair stylist", anche se si tratta di un personaggio un po' più rustico?
Il buon vecchio barbiere di paese...


----------



## neuromatico

Rustico o vecchio? Ormai, mi pare che tutti i "hairdresser" siano o morti o pensionati. 
Decisivamente "hair stylist".


----------



## Gemelle

In Australia, we say hairdresser.


----------



## maxpower

Ok, thanks neuromatico, mi hai salvato da una brutta figura


----------



## Alxmrphi

neuromatico said:


> "Hairdresser", secondo me, è un po' fuori moda. È qualcosa che avrebbe detto mia madre trenta anni fa.



Oh my god my jaw actually dropped when I read this, that is the weirdest thing that I have read on here in a LONG time.

When talking about getting our hair cut, it's ALWAYS hairdresser. (BE)

Hair stylists are the fancy places you go to get colour put in or spend about £50,000 on a special designer 'look', but when talking about getting your hair cut (_e nel senso rustico che è già menzionato_), everyone except fashion freaks would go to a _hairdresser_.



> Rustico o vecchio? Ormai, mi pare che tutti i "hairdresser" siano o morti o pensionati.
> Decisivamente "hair stylist". *Maybe for Canada, Not for the UK at all (sorry, just have to really stress this point)*


Era solo ieri che mia madre mi ha chiesto quando vado _to the hairdressers_.


----------



## neuromatico

Mine is only the voice of AE! 
On this side of the pond, "hairdresser" is something you would only see in a book or a movie.

PS Alex, I can't believe that it's the "weidest thing that I've read here in a long time"! At WRF??


----------



## Alxmrphi

So lets say a poor family, the mother gives her child some money to get her hair cut, and says "I want you to go to the <?> and get a haircut" - what do they say, "the hair stylists" ?

[Edit]





> PS Alex, I can't believe that it's the "weidest thing that I've read here in a long time"! At WRF??


Ok I might have exaggerated there, but not by much!  You have to imagine (for me) it's like me saying to you that we don't have shops over here but 'purchase buildings' instead.


----------



## neuromatico

Alex_Murphy said:


> So lets say a poor family, the mother gives her child some money to get her hair cut, and says "I want you to go to the <?> and get a haircut" - what do they say, "the hair stylists" ?


Yes, Alex. (And you don't have to shout! ).


----------



## beccamutt

Sorry, my North America friend, I have to disagree with you slightly on this one!  In America, "hairdresser" may be a slightly more popular term with older generations, but it's not unacceptable by any means, nor is it uncommon. In Alex's example, I would probably use "hairdresser", for the express reason that the child is probably not going to his hair styled. I personally almost expressly talk about going to the "hair stylist", but maybe that's because I'm a "fashion freak".

EDIT: On second thought, I would just say, "I want you to go get your hair cut" since "dress" is just another way to say "style" and the child, again, is not getting his hair styled. Or, I would say "I want you to go to the salon/barber to get your hair cut" if the location needed to be specified.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> but maybe that's because I'm a "fashion freak"


It's the vice of many , when you said you talk expressly about 'hair styled', is that because you get it styled, or styled and cut, or just cut?


----------



## beccamutt

Alex_Murphy said:


> It's the vice of many , when you said you talk expressly about 'hair styled', is that because you get it styled, or styled and cut, or just cut?


 
I usually get it washed, cut, colored, and styled!    But even if I were going for a simple bang/fringe trim, I would still say "hair stylist".


----------



## neuromatico

beccamutt said:


> Or, I would say "I want you to go to the salon/barber to get your hair cut" if the location needed to be specified.


I say "hair cut" too, (which reminds me, I need one), but becca, remember that we're discussing the profession. Would you say "I'm off to the hair cutter"? I might even refer to the guy who cuts my hair as my "barber", but not to his face; he'd be cut to the quick.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Barber is used in England as well, I've also seen many in Australia as well, this is the more "old man" kind of old fashioned hairdresser.

I think how _we_ view *barber* is how _you_ view *hairdresser*.


----------



## novizio

Women go to "hairdressers", men (some) go to "hair stylists", many of us men go to "barbers" and "barbershops". If you pay your barber more than $15 he's a "hair stylist" !! Joking aside, I think all hairdressers are hair stylists but not the reverse.


----------



## You little ripper!

novizio said:


> Joking aside, I think all hairdressers are hair stylists but not the reverse.


Novizio, I would have thought that it was the other way round. All hairstylists are hairdressers, but not all hairdressers are hairstylists. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## novizio

Charles Costante said:


> Novizio, I would have thought that it was the other way round. All hairstylists are hairdressers, but not all hairdressers are hairstylists. But that's just my opinion.


 
I guess all joking was not quite aside . I didn't think men went to "hairdressers"


----------



## neuromatico

People here still sometimes say hairdresser referring to a women's hair stylist, but I never see a store sign advertising "hairdresser" or "hairdressing", which was the norm many years ago.


----------



## You little ripper!

novizio said:


> I guess all joking was not quite aside . I didn't think men went to "hairdressers"


In Australia men (and some women) go to a barber if they want a very basic cut and it generally costs less than $15 (as you mentioned earlier). A  men's hairdresser can be either a simple barber or something a little more upmarket, and can cost up to about $30. If you want a more stylish cut you go to a  men's hairstylist which will cost more, and how much more depends on how trendy they are. Having said that, many men's hairdressing salons will call themselves "stylists" in the same way that mutton can be dressed up as lamb.


----------



## Einstein

With all the shouting about the translation of _parrucchiere_ there's been no more discussion about _di fiducia_.
Neuromatic says "trusted" and that's literally correct, but I'm not sure how often we really say this. This _di fiducia _is part of the Italian _furbi e fessi_ ideology: the _furbi_ go to my _parrucchiere di fiducia_ while the _fessi_ go elsewhere.
I think that normally in English it's enough to say "_my_ hairdresser" (or whatever) to indicate the one I always go to, presumably because I'm satisfied with him.


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> With all the shouting about the translation of _parrucchiere_ there's been no more discussion about _di fiducia_.
> .


Who's shouting, Einstein? We were having a civilized discussion on the differences between *hairdressers *and *hairstylists* because that is part of the phrase that maxpower wanted translated. 



> Neuromatic says "trusted" and that's literally correct, but I'm not sure how often we really say this. This _di fiducia _is part of the Italian _furbi e fessi_ ideology: the _furbi_ go to my _parrucchiere di fiducia_ while the _fessi_ go elsewhere.
> I think that normally in English it's enough to say "_my_ hairdresser" (or whatever) to indicate the one I always go to, presumably because I'm satisfied with him


I don't think *"my" hairdresser* captures *parrucchiere di fiducia* which if my understanding is correct means a hairdresser who understands the idiosyncrasies of your hair and exactly how you want it cut etc. 

There are quite a few listings for trusted hairstylist and 
trusted hairdresser.


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Who's shouting, Einstein? We were having a civilized discussion on the differences between *hairdressers *and *hairstylists* because that is part of the phrase that maxpower wanted translated.
> 
> I just meant that the second part had been forgotten in the discussion of the first part. If you look at the original question you'll see that the emphasis was on the translation of "di fiducia".
> 
> I don't think *"my" hairdresser* captures *parrucchiere di fiducia* which if my understanding is correct means a hairdresser who understands the idiosyncrasies of your hair and exactly how you want it cut etc.
> 
> There are quite a few listings for trusted hairstylist and
> trusted hairdresser.


I'm not saying "trusted" is wrong, but just that it's not such a standard expression as "di fiducia" in Italian. I've never used it myself. However, looking back at the original question I see that maxpower talks of a "semi-ironic expression". I would use "trusted" only in this way. Still, that's based on my personal experience, others may think differently.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I'm not saying "trusted" is wrong, but just that it's not such a standard expression as "di fiducia" in Italian. I agree!  .


I think I'd say "favourite", actually (or something along those lines). It might not be quite the same thing, but I think that if I were to say "my trusted hairstylist" to someone they'd fall about laughing and assume I was being sarcastic! A part from the fact that to me it brings to mind the expression "my trusty steed"... (shades of Don Quixote..).

However, I would probably say "I have my hair cut by XXX because I trust him..... etc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I Don't know if this is going to be of any help, but when I say

Parrucchiere di fiducia
Dentista di fiducia
Medico di fiducia
Meccanico di fiducia

I want to underline the fact that they have never fuckt up or let me down!


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> I think I'd say "favourite", actually (or something along those lines). It might not be quite the same thing, but I think that if I were to say "my trusted hairstylist" to someone they'd fall about laughing and assume I was being sarcastic! A part from the fact that to me it brings to mind the expression "my trusty steed"... (shades of Don Quixote..).
> 
> However, I would probably say "I have my hair cut by XXX because I trust him..... etc. too long to even bother using this sentence... you, know.. despite our big mouths, we like talking a lot, but in short sentences...
> At least this is my opinion. We'd never say "vado a farmi tagliare i capelli da xxx perché mi fido di lui..." etc... (unless there's previous question such as "perché vai da lui a farti tagliare i capelli?").. we'd rather say: "vado dal mio parrucchiere/barbiere di fiducia". The shorter, the better.


 
Ah, Italian language.. how I love you.. so various, so simply difficult 
Kidding aside, I would agree with you LC, if it wasn't for the fact that your sentence is too long for us.

And I agree with you also when you say you'd use: "my favourite...".

If it's a men's hairdresser I'd call him barber (just like we do here in Italy). But now there are all those "shops", barbers', whatever-you-wanna-call-them... which are both for men and women... and they love to be called "hair stylists" because it makes it sound as if they were artitsts...



Paulfromitaly said:


> I Don't know if this is going to be of any help, but when I say
> 
> Parrucchiere di fiducia
> Dentista di fiducia
> Medico di fiducia
> Meccanico di fiducia
> 
> I want to underline the fact that they have never fuckted up or let me down!


 
Sorry.. couldn't help it!


----------



## london calling

Azazel81 said:


> Kidding aside, I would agree with you LC, if it wasn't for the fact that your sentence is too long for us. Too long?! Allora non "parli come mangi"! O sei a dieta? Actually, it's probably too long for me as well, but it's the only way I could think of to use "trust" in this context without making anybody laugh!
> 
> If it's a men's hairdresser I'd call him barber. But now there are all those "shops", which are both for men and women... and they love to be called "hair stylists" because it makes it sound as if they were artists...
> I think that's true. To me a _hairdresser's_ is where a much older woman would go (we've had this discussion before somewhere...the Blue Rinse Brigade!) and a _barber's_ or _Men's Hairdresser's_ is where an older man (or younger ones who worry about it not being "macho" to go to a _Hair Stylist's _and have a blow-dry!__) would go.


Paul is, of course, quite right, but I still wouldn't use "trusted" although that is exactly what it means. We express the idea differently: _I've been going there for years_, that sort of thing (I know, I know...too long! Say it quickly, that way it sounds shorter!).


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Paul is, of course, quite right, but I still wouldn't use "trusted" although that is exactly what it means. We express the idea differently: _I've been going there for years_, that sort of thing (I know, I know...too long! Say it quickly, that way it sounds shorter!).


 

Eheh... you've finally gotten to know me, huh?

PS: in fact I AM on a diet... 

What about those "hair stylists" or whadjamaccallit where everyone (usually and mostly young people) go having their hair cut? You know.. those.. salons.. as they call them... I can post names of course... but they do have a french name.

Would you call them salons?


----------



## giovannino

What about "my regular barber/hairdresser/hairstylist"? Would you say that in English? After all, if you go there regularly it's because you trust them.
For example, I have a regular barber/barbiere di fiducia, but I sometimes "cheat on him" and go to one near where I work (in a different town) if I have a break.


----------



## london calling

giovannino said:


> What about "my regular barber/hairdresser/hairstylist"? Would you say that in English? After all, if you go there regularly it's because you trust them.
> For example, I have a regular barber/barbiere di fiducia, but I sometimes "cheat on him" and go to one near where I work (in a different town) if I have a break.


To me, a _regular barber_ means a "normal" barber as opposed to a Men's Hair Stylist, but that might just be me! And _I have a regular hair stylist_ doesn't come naturally to me at all, either.
Fellow natives?


----------



## giovannino

What about these examples from Google, Jo?

_I stopped in here one day as a temporary substitute since *my regular barber* was unavailable_

_*My regular barber* went out of business and I was looking for a new barber_

_I went there because *my regular barber* of 25 years was off today _


----------



## You little ripper!

giovannino said:


> What about these examples from Google, Jo?
> 
> _I stopped in here one day as a temporary substitute since *my regular barber* was unavailable_
> 
> _*My regular barber* went out of business and I was looking for a new barber_
> 
> _I went there because *my regular barber* of 25 years was off today _


Giovannino, a *regular barber* simply means a barber you go to regularly. It doesn't necessarily imply that you trust him completely. You may go there purely because it's conveniently close and because the one you trust is on the other side of town and a hassle to get to (you only trek out there for special occasions).

I personally wouldn't use "trusted hairdresser/stylist" either. It's probably used more in AE. I would say "a hairdresser I really like" or "a hairdresser I really trust to cut my hair exactly the way I want it" or something like that.


----------



## Black Opal

Erm, I'd say *'My usual hairdresser'*.

'Hair stylist', as others have said, is a pseudo-posh way of saying the same thing (ie a bit pretentious actually).

The whole use in Italian of [professionista] di fiducia doesn't really exist in UK English, does it?


----------



## Lady Hawk

> Giovannino, a *regular barber* simply means a barber you go to regularly. It doesn't necessarily imply that you trust him completely.


...why would you o to him then? I mean if you go to him on a regular basis, well this means you trust him...otherwise you wouldn't go at all!!!!


> I personally wouldn't use "trusted hairdresser/stylist" either. It's probably used more in AE. I would say "a hairdresser I really like" or "a hairdresser I really trust to cut my hair exactly the way I want it" or something like that.


I completely agree on this part though!!!!


----------



## Azazel81

Lady Hawk said:


> ...why would you o to him then? I mean if you go to him on a regular basis, well this means you trust him...otherwise you wouldn't go at all!!!!
> 
> Probably because he's the closest to the place where you live/work, so you don't need to take the whole day off just to go and have you hair cut.  Or maybe because he doesn't have a lot of clients/day and you don't have to wait the next year to have a haircut. And many other options/reasons...
> 
> I completely agree on this part though!!!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Lady Hawk said:


> ...why would you o to him then? I mean if you go to him on a regular basis, well this means you trust him...otherwise you wouldn't go at all!!!!


Not necessarily. Sometimes going to a hairdresser who is "OK" and conveniently close is more important if you are extremely busy than going to someone who you completely trust but whose salon is on the other side of town. But this could be a basic difference between men and women. Most women will take a bus, then a train and possibly another bus to get to a hairdresser they feel totally comfortable with. Men (with the possible exception of gay men) wouldn't go to all that trouble.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hey Charles, I know the feeling, if I can save a bit I'll go to the cheaper one rather than pay more and wait for longer.


----------



## Lady Hawk

> But this could be a basic difference between men and women. Most women will take a bus, then a train and possibly another bus to get to a hairdresser they feel totally comfortable with.


That's me!!!! I could never go to a hairdresser I don't trust!!!!


----------



## Azazel81

Lady Hawk said:


> That's me!!!! I could never go to a hairdresser I don't trust!!!!


 

Ah... women...  JK 
I usually have my best friend's mom cutting my hair... so I don't have to pay


----------

